# Best Barista Training in UK



## lunabell (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello everyone! I would like to inquiry about latte art & barista training ( short courses) who offer certificate of attendance and/or are authorized by SCAE. Thank you very much, I am a newbie ;p


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi, which area are you in? There are many training providers throughout the UK (myself included) so it depends where you are and how far you want to travel.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------

